# K-1 Hose-end Sprayer Testing - Interesting Video



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I have found the K-1 Sprayer head to be far superior in performance for lawns vs. the big box store "multi-dial" sprayers, especially in the quality of the spray itself. It delivers a strong and uniform spray pattern and is less likely to clog.

That said, the OEM K-1 is built to match the needs of the particular customer, like Ironite of Simple Lawn Solutions, so they do not all perform the same. We have to test them.

This video shows how 3 examples of the K-1 perform and then identifies how to match one to the type of chemical you plan to spray.

You'll find the video to be interesting. TOMMY

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQVOUht3Nwo[/media]


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you sir...


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I may have found a 64 ounce container that comes with the 8 oz/1000 K-1 head. Stay tuned.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

A look inside the K-1.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy5nNaeMd3M[/media]


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for another great video, Tommy. I assume this is the K-1 head from the Hudson sprayer? If the metering opening is approx. .04" , it makes me wonder what the metering openings are on the Ironite and SLS K-1 spray heads. I'm also curious about how the mixing ratios are affected by your home water pressure. Or is the amount of vacuum (for lack of a better description) created at the mixing opening variable with input pressure?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Huff I haven't dissected the other K-1s as yet, and yes water pressure will matter somewhat, that is why it is best to do a 1000 sq. ft. calibration test as I've shown.

I did a few things today. First I adapted the Chapin stream nozzle to both the Ortho and the Chameleon's JET outputs to see if it would improve the uniformity of their spray patterns. Unfortunately the chameleon's flow rate is so poor, the improved spray was not a miracle cure. On the Ortho, it about matched the Ortho's existing fan port.

I then took the Chameleon apart, and you can see the hole sizes on the dial, with the largest being the 8oz. The 8oz setting equates to about 24 oz/1000 sq. ft. .... same on the Ortho. To get 6 oz/1000 we have to use the 2 oz dial setting. Pretty tiny, so it's absolutely important to not have any debris or undissolved matter in the jug.


----------

